# How old was your puppy when he/she went to be groomed



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

professionally for the first time.I can't wait to get Duncan groomed.The groomer around here has the best smelling shampoo and I know I will be buying it to have in the house.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I took Dora at 6 months. I just wanted her to get used to it since I was taking the maltese. I then decided it was a good way to save money to learn to do it myself. I still take the girls to the groomers occasionally when I get too busy but I have saved a lot of money since I have been learning to do it myself. I swear Wendy has something magical though because they always smell and look better!

Amanda


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Never.  None of my dogs have ever been to a professional groomer.

Well, wait. I correct that. I did have two professional handlers groom two of my dogs. One is also a groomer on the side. I didn't notice any wonderful smells though. I did notice purple hair! :laugh: (She used a sample product that was supposed to whiten hair and it turned it purple and then the hair broke off. :Cry: )


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Dot you have to tell me what shampoo smells soooo good.!! I have a shampoo fetish. Even though i LOVE my Les Poochs shampoo i am always on the lookout for them.


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

Shannon,
When Duncan is ready to get professionally groomed I will let you know the name of the shampoo.There is a ****zu in my neighborhood that goes to this particular groomer and each and every time I see him he smells WONDERFUL!!
I will most definitely post the name when I get it.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

> There is a ****zu in my neighborhood


LOL Dot! You were censored. I assume you meant Shih Tzu. ound:


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Brady went for the first time around 4 months or so. She just trimmed him up a little and made it so you could see his eyes. My groomer wanted him to come young so he could get used to being groomed.


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

Oh my!!I am so sorry.Moderators please forgive me,I haven't had my cofee this am.I really didn't mean it.Oh geez,now I am so embarrassed!


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

The breeder I got Yoda from said she took him ever since he was 4 months old. I took yoda one time and never again they messed up his coat so bad I had to shave it all off.And the shampoo I use and conditioner is alot better than what they used.I will some day go back to a different groomer when I fine one in my area that has groomed a hav . Yoda dont like to be groomed but he will still let me. I comb yoda at least once a day he dont mind his nails done either. Got to love that part.I use a cordless dremel tool on his nails after I cut them to take off any ruff edges.


----------



## Obiwanhavanese (May 29, 2007)

We're just now considering a trim for Obi. I've been doing all the maintenance trimming, but since summer is here maybe it's time for a cut. Obi's is just over 2 years old.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Ah! A Star Wars fan. I LOVE the name. Too cute!! :welcome: 
You should start a new thread to introduce yourself & we LOVE lots of pictures here!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I was just thinking the same thing - what a cute name!! 
lAURIE


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

I can hear it now OBI Yoda hee hee got to love it my hubby name his first born son Luke lol


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

There you go Susan, the perfect way to convince Hubby - find a cutie, tell him you want to name it Obi, or any other Star Wars name,sometimes it works. My oldest boy was against me getting a third (like he had any say - haha) but when I told him I was naming him Logan, he was onboard, as he is a wolverine fan!! 


Try it - it might work!!
Laurie


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Oh yes I was thinking the same thing . Yoda reg name is Eckerts wisdom of Yoda HAHAHAHAHA got to love it


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Well Kimberly now one of your dogs has been professionally groomed . Ahnold has been to the groomer three times and he does really well . He not only smells great but looks adorable . I got him from you when he was a year and I took him as soon as I got him to meet Auntie lois and Uncle Lee. No worries his hair is not purple and his coat is improving and growing well . 
I took Cosmo when he was 13 weeks . He went in to meet Auntie Lois for an orientation visit and he stayed for an hour or two . He had a bordadella shot as he had to go to school . He went for his first bath and trim at a little over 3 and a half months .
I can bath them and brush them but I prefer a professional do their nails and trim their beards and their bangs as I do not keep them in a top knot .. 
If you plan to not groom your dog all the time I suggest you take your dog in for an orientation visit . Any good groomer should want to take the time to get to know the dog and make sure they are socialized to her tools and the dryers and other dogs .. 
Asta loved Auntie Lois and Cosmo is well on his way as well . Ahnold is just happy to be wherever Cosmo is ..
As I said before grooming is not my forte . I told Asta's vet that and he laughed and said that is why they have groomers .. You are never going to show him so go to a groomer .. Best Advice he could have given me :brick:


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

i think I brought him in at 5 or 6 mo.,
well, it was just after he had his final shot.

Good to get'em in early in life, to get used to it.


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*Roger [obiwan's dad]*

just had to comment that I loved your website. It's great and your pictures are fantastic! Melissa Miller is another photographer on the boards. Of course Obi and Malcom are both adorable.:biggrin1:

Trish


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I took them as puppies just to say Hello and to meet auntie Lois . They had two sets of shots . No grooming or bathing until his shots were complete including bordatella or della kennel cough medication . Vet was adamant about it for grooming and puppy class .. 
Ahnold now shortened to Ollie due to my grandson went the first week I got him from Kimberly .. I could not do his bangs and since Cosmo was going he went too ..
I think there are other threads with the same question - might want to check .
I do sugggest finding a well recommended groomer Master if you find one . Also do not go to one who tehers the dogs they should be kept in crates not in a tether stall .. 
Of course they have to be tethered during the grooming .. 
I think it is good to start them young . Asta was fine going to the groomer as our the twins as Tulips Mom calls them . They are not identical and I have them groomed differently .. Cosmo's ears are longer and his bib is a little longer ..


----------



## Esperanita (Jul 12, 2008)

I took Cuba at 11 weeks. I primarily took him because his nails were scratching me and I was too chicken to try to clip them. I actually like his hair a bit longer so I think I'm going to get a dremmel and try that.


----------



## jabellar (Jul 9, 2008)

Laurief said:


> There you go Susan, the perfect way to convince Hubby - find a cutie, tell him you want to name it Obi, or any other Star Wars name,sometimes it works. My oldest boy was against me getting a third (like he had any say - haha) but when I told him I was naming him Logan, he was onboard, as he is a wolverine fan!!
> 
> Try it - it might work!!
> Laurie


Big Star Wars fan, myself... Before settling on Castro, we were considering the following SW names: Chewie or Wicket since they are both furry; Wicket, specially!

As for Xmen... we considered Beast

Is my geekness showing yet??


----------



## jabellar (Jul 9, 2008)

Esperanita said:


> I took Cuba at 11 weeks. I primarily took him because his nails were scratching me and I was too chicken to try to clip them. I actually like his hair a bit longer so I think I'm going to get a dremmel and try that.


Me, too! We didn't want Castro to think negatively about grooming, so we let the professionals do it; Castro was 11 weeks at the time.

Very curious though - - what is the average cost to groom a Havanese (bath, trim, nails, ears, teeth, the works)? I know it all depends on location, but very curious, since each groomer I used charged me very different rates?


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I took Pixie at 9 weeks-the next weekend after I took her home. The pads of her little feet were soo hairy, I couldn't see her eyes, nails were scratchy and her behind needed some "doggyscaping" in a bad way. That alone was soo much help in cleaning up after the sticky icky poops. I took her to the groomer who takes care of my mom's dogs (one of the great ones who loves what she does and has a Dr. Doolittle thing going on with the animals). Pix was just fine, although she did keep trying to teethe on the poor groomer's hand the entire time. I watched the whole thing as I couldn't and didn't drop her off.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I took Kodi the first time when he was about 6-7 months and he had to be shaved down due to matting. I took hime once more after that and have let is hair grow out. Shelby has never been to the groomer. I groom them myself and they are both in full coats.

The last time I had him groomed it cost $45 per dog for a small dog here on LI.


----------



## Esperanita (Jul 12, 2008)

jabellar said:


> Very curious though - - what is the average cost to groom a Havanese (bath, trim, nails, ears, teeth, the works)? I know it all depends on location, but very curious, since each groomer I used charged me very different rates?


I went to one groomer and priced another and both were $45 in the Atlanta area. I know Petsmart is cheaper by about $10, but I'm pretty allergic to most dogs and standing in the grooming area at Petsmart is pretty bad for me. The $45 didn't include teeth.


----------

